# Veröffentlichungsverordnung



## Morion

Hola compañeros,

Estoy traduciendo un texto en inglés y contiene algunas palabrejas en alemán.

No tengo idea de alemán, y estoy por dejarlas tal cual, y así lo haré finalmente si nadie me echa un cablecillo.

La palabreja (más parece una palabrota) es la de arriba, a ver, la vuelvo a escribir: ("Veröffentlichungsverordnung"), viene así entre parentésis por que me imagino que será la explicación de algo. Viene en un contexto de Publicaciones y artículos de una publicación del mercado de valores. 

Gracias.


----------



## heidita

Regulación sobre publicaciones


----------



## Morion

Evidentemente no podía ser otra cosa... pero yo no lo hubiera averiguado facilmente, seguramente nunca, de no ser por tu ayuda.
Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## ampurdan

Teniendo en cuenta esta página, más que una regulación en abstracto parece que se trata de lo que aquí en España sería un Decreto o una Orden Ministerial, en este caso.


----------



## heidita

ampurdan said:


> Teniendo en cuenta esta página, más que una regulación en abstracto parece que se trata de lo que aquí en España sería un Decreto o una Orden Ministerial, en este caso.


 

Visto lo visto, no es eso, sino un "obligacion de publicar" determinados datos a partir de ahora.

Veröffentlichen: publicar
Verordnung: obligación


O sease:

Orden de publicación (se me ocurre...??)


----------



## ampurdan

¿Estás segura de que no es un tipo de norma, Heidita?

Mi diccionario da como traducción de "decreto":

1. das Dekret.
2. die Verordnung.
3. die Verfügnung.
4. der Erlass.

Además, traduce "die Durchführungs*verordnung*" como "decreto reglamentario" y "die Gesetzes*verordnung*" como decreto-ley".

Verordnung, a secas, lo traduce, aparte de las acepciones médicas, como:

1. orden(anza).
2. decreto.

Viendo que se trata de una "Verordnung des Bundesministers für Finanzen" me ha hecho pensar en nuestra orden ministerial.

Claro que el contenido de esta orden puede hacer referencia a la obligación de publicar determinados acuerdos societarios referentes a la enajenación de acciones y la emisión de derechos de opción, más o menos.

Además, la estructura de la página en que lo he encontrado, ésta, coloca ese texto en el capítulo de "Verordnungen" (decretos u órdenes) entre "Gesetzestexte" (que contiene textos con rango de ley, "Gesetze") y "Rundschreiben" o circulares.


----------

